# Too much light?



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

Would this unit be too much for a 30 gallon?

It will be planted and stocked with fishies.


http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/236416/product.web


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

78W/30G is between 2 & 3 W/gallon. Well in the 'planted' tank range. But it is high enough that you might need CO2 and ferts to keep the plants outgrowing the algae.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just purchased a similar fixture for my granddaughters 46 gallon bowfront..only i will be using 6500K daylight bulbs since the majority of the plants will be low to medium light..i am quite sure that there will be plenty of co2 and fertilizers present in the tank without the need to artificially inject them..if i were using a lot more light it might be needed..


----------



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

OK, maybe I'll get that light fixture with 6700k bulbs, or probably this one.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209384/product.web


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

another thing you might want to look at is "lumens"..when i set up my 125 gallon tank ; i will be using 3 fixtures ; each rated at 26 watts.. while that is way less than 1 watt per gallon ; it puts out approximately the same lumens as 540 watts..
that will be more than enough light for my needs...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Loha,

whats the lumen factor that comes into play? how do we calculate the lumens for a low light tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this should help answer some of our questions about lumens .....

http://www.theledlight.com/lumens.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

another bit of info....

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5030187_lumens-vs-watts.html


----------



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

Very good read. Saved that for my other hobby. Mountain biking. Need to know how many lumens my lights are for night riding in the fall.


----------

